# Feeding freeze dried Raw



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Just want to report that this is my second year of consistently/regularly feeding Baby freeze dried raw food & his blood tests that we had done a couple of weeks ago came back absolutely perfect! We even had extra tests done to check his kidneys function etc. All is well on the freeze dried raw so far!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie too! I'm very happy with it


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great news Sandy! 
It is always such a relief when the results come back good.
What brand are you feeding, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Same here! Very happy with freeze-fried raw. Emma eats mostly Stella & Chewy's and everything was perfect with her recent blood work! I do make sure to add plenty of water to hydrate it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad, great news.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Kathleen said:


> That is great news Sandy!
> It is always such a relief when the results come back good.
> What brand are you feeding, if you don't mind me asking?


Hi Kathleen,
Lately I've been feeding mostly the 'Primal' brand freeze dried raw. I've been feeding the Primal since the 2nd Stella & Chewy's recall happened not too long ago. I don't think there has ever been a recall for Primal unless I missed it somehow. Eventually I will probably start including some Stella & Chewys back in again after some time goes by and if there are no more recalls. I'll give them a chance to clean up their act so to speak. I like to be able to give Baby variety so he never turns down meals food. I give Baby most of the different flavors of Primal except for the chicken one. It seems like 'chicken' of any dog food brand seems to have the most recalls so I just don't feed it. I give cooked chicken as a treat if Baby needs chicken.


----------



## Ahua (Jun 6, 2015)

That's great to hear! I've been debating on adding some of that to Ozzie's diet, but I wasn't sure if there would be some tear stains or whatnot.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Ahua said:


> That's great to hear! I've been debating on adding some of that to Ozzie's diet, but I wasn't sure if there would be some tear stains or whatnot.


 I'm not sure if food has anything to do with tear staining or not, the jury seems to be out on that one. There are so many varying opinions about it. Some believe so, some believe not. I think the freeze dried raw is so healthy & it's my reason for feeding it & also that my boy Baby who used to be a poor eater loves it.


----------

